# Bill Gates: Vom Mega-Nerd zum Milliardär - die Geschichte seines Aufstiegs



## Casemodding_Maker (15. September 2009)

*Bill Gates: Vom Mega-Nerd zum Milliardär - die Geschichte seines Aufstiegs*

*Bill Gates: Vom Mega-Nerd zum Milliardär - die Geschichte seines Aufstiegs.*




Hier der Link : Bill Gates: Vom Mega-Nerd zum Milliardär - die Geschichte seines Aufstiegs Nerd-zum-Milliardaer-die-Geschichte-seines-Aufstiegs/PC/Special/
Quelle : pcgames


----------

